# Metha-drol 1-andro stack???



## vol (Mar 8, 2011)

Just finished up my first cycle of super DMZ and the stuff is awesome! Very impressed with it. I believe it was heavyiron who had posted that it was much like a dry d-bol and having run some cycles of d-bol in the past, I completely agree. It is the real deal.


I was thinking about next go around stacking 1-anrdo RX with Metha-drol. I know the 1-andro rx is a great stack with the super DMZ (which I also plan to do at some point) but I was wondering if the Metha-drol is so good by itself that the 1-andro rx would pretty much just be a waste of money to stack with it. Any thoughts out there on that? Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you notice any cutting effects from the DMZ?


----------



## vol (Mar 8, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> Did you notice any cutting effects from the DMZ?



I did, very much so. I think a lot of that had to do with strict diet though, but the DMZ certainly added to it. I think the real effect from the DMZ was the strength, hardness, and mass gains. Really impressive stuff.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

vol said:


> I did, very much so. I think a lot of that had to do with strict diet though, but the DMZ certainly added to it. I think the real effect from the DMZ was the strength, hardness, and mass gains. Really impressive stuff.



I got the same thing from my run of DMZ and with a strict diet, you cut up a lot on it but it is not like Epi or some AAS that are specifically used as cutters.  The anabolic effects are strong and so are the sides as you get the dose higher; couldn't do more than 4 days at 45 mgs, had to stop taking it.  I ran the transform DMZ, not the IronMag one and it is dosed at 15mgs which is more than the IML one at 10 mgs.


----------



## vol (Mar 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I got the same thing from my run of DMZ and with a strict diet, you cut up a lot on it but it is not like Epi or some AAS that are specifically used as cutters.  The anabolic effects are strong and so are the sides as you get the dose higher; couldn't do more than 4 days at 45 mgs, had to stop taking it.  I ran the transform DMZ, not the IronMag one and it is dosed at 15mgs which is more than the IML one at 10 mgs.



I ran the IronMag version, stuck with the recommended dose and got great results with no sides. I was a little concerned with possible sides, but like I said, it was great. Have you tried the Metha-drol?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

vol said:


> Just finished up my first cycle of super DMZ and the stuff is awesome! Very impressed with it. I believe it was heavyiron who had posted that it was much like a dry d-bol and having run some cycles of d-bol in the past, I completely agree. It is the real deal.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about next go around stacking 1-anrdo RX with Metha-drol. I know the 1-andro rx is a great stack with the super DMZ (which I also plan to do at some point) but I was wondering if the Metha-drol is so good by itself that the 1-andro rx would pretty much just be a waste of money to stack with it. Any thoughts out there on that? Appreciate the feed back.



thanks for your feedback!

Yes, adding the 1-Andro Rx along with either Metha-drol Extreme or Super-DMZ Rx is a great stack.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

vol said:


> I ran the IronMag version, stuck with the recommended dose and got great results with no sides. I was a little concerned with possible sides, but like I said, it was great. Have you tried the Metha-drol?



Nope, and considering the battle with sides I have gone through anything I run will be pulsed in the future or just test and AAS.  Right now after a good 6-8 weeks off I am looking at a Sust/EQ cycle throughout the summer or test/AndroHard.  DS/PH have their place but I don't need to get much bigger, just would like to get denser muscle and to harden up while keeping fat to a minimum.  Bulkers and I don't get along, I can put weight on with just 300 extra cals, true endo over here.  DMZ was dry enough that it served its purpose but I had to keeps cals in check and I still added 10 solid pounds.  30 mgs was plenty, when I went to 45 mgs it went to shit in 4 days, way too many sides and I thought I was going to die.  Within 12 hours of being off, all is better and now at 36 hours post DMZ dose, I feel freaking great (love the Epi for that!!!!).


----------



## vol (Mar 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> thanks for your feedback!
> 
> Yes, adding the 1-Andro Rx along with either Metha-drol Extreme or Super-DMZ Rx is a great stack.



I believe I will give that a go then, thanks!!


----------



## vol (Mar 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Nope, and considering the battle with sides I have gone through anything I run will be pulsed in the future or just test and AAS.  Right now after a good 6-8 weeks off I am looking at a Sust/EQ cycle throughout the summer or test/AndroHard.  DS/PH have their place but I don't need to get much bigger, just would like to get denser muscle and to harden up while keeping fat to a minimum.  Bulkers and I don't get along, I can put weight on with just 300 extra cals, true endo over here.  DMZ was dry enough that it served its purpose but I had to keeps cals in check and I still added 10 solid pounds.  30 mgs was plenty, when I went to 45 mgs it went to shit in 4 days, way too many sides and I thought I was going to die.  Within 12 hours of being off, all is better and now at 36 hours post DMZ dose, I feel freaking great (love the Epi for that!!!!).



Sounds like it hit you pretty hard. What were the sides you were experiencing?


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 9, 2011)

I am just finishing up a cycle of MethaDrol.  This stuff is unbelieveable!  I got unbelieveable strength and size gains.  I just got up 405 on the bench last saturday and I am 44 years old!!!  Then three days later, did arms and got 315 for 5 EASY reps on the close grip bench.  I am also cycling this with Novedex XT from Gaspari and the Iron Mag Advanced Cycle Support for liver protection.
The only concern that I have at this point is exactly how much of these gains I will keep when the cycle ends in about 2 weeks.  After the two weeks is up, I will continue to take the advanced cycle support and novedex for one more month.

Prince.  Any input as to what I am to expect once the PH part of the cycle is finished??


----------



## oufinny (Mar 9, 2011)

vol said:


> Sounds like it hit you pretty hard. What were the sides you were experiencing?



BP was up, shocker, but the feeling it gave me in my head and during workouts was not pleasant.  I also had some major lethargy near the end and appetite was pretty crushed.  In retrospect I should have stayed at 30 mgs and it would have been less and issue those last few days.  So far I get no ill effects from Epi though so it may be one of those I will run in the future.  I hear that DMZ or Super pulsed are so much better and the gains are much easier to keep as well.  This is also a way to require less cycle support supps as your toxicity levels are much lower.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 10, 2011)

Prince:  any comments on my post?


----------



## BassJank (Sep 23, 2011)

question.. should i stack metha-drol extreme from ironmaglabs with deca-drol or ultra male rx?


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like it hit you pretty hard. What were the sides you were experiencing?


----------



## Wilcox (Oct 3, 2011)

Got a training routine we could look at bud? Or before and after stats? Just curious


----------

